
Parent to Child Propagation of False Meaning - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/parent-to-child-propagation-of-false-meaning
======
prodigal_erik
I like this guy, he writes short pithy stuff that should be obvious if not for
conventional wisdom. My favorite so far is very simple:

> If you haven’t figured out what you want from life, and what makes you
> happy, then you can’t solve this by adjusting the amount of time you spend
> at work or at home. This is because neither your time at work or home will
> bring happiness until you’ve figured this out. -
> [http://danielmiessler.com/blog/forget-work-life-balance-
> lets...](http://danielmiessler.com/blog/forget-work-life-balance-lets-talk-
> about-the-consume-create-balance)

------
tptacek
You should read "Shop Class As Soulcraft". The answer, for what it's worth, is
not necessarily a life spent in the arts.

